# Hello from the Midwest!



## growbuddy1 (Nov 7, 2011)

Gearing up for winter, thought I'd say hello and watsup before I go into hibernation! Sounds like we will get a lot of snow this winter...


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 8, 2011)

Hibernation??
Good...Luck? Night?

Welcome to RIU.

Check out my grow if you want:
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/476002-finshaggys-first-indoor-shiva.html


----------



## growbuddy1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Haha hibernation because it's too cold to go outside! Just a phrase. and will do, thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh. I'm from the south. We don't have a hibernation time, lol. We get like 2 days of snow.


----------



## wayno30 (Nov 8, 2011)

we get snow like last year im moving south


----------



## theexpress (Nov 8, 2011)

growbuddy1 said:


> Gearing up for winter, thought I'd say hello and watsup before I go into hibernation! Sounds like we will get a lot of snow this winter...


im also from the midwest welcome aboard


----------



## grnstarx (Nov 8, 2011)

sup holmes. somehow its still mid 60s here where i'm at in the midwest. 
some good strains around here too


----------



## theexpress (Nov 8, 2011)

grnstarx said:


> sup holmes. somehow its still mid 60s here where i'm at in the midwest.
> some good strains around here too


the weather is always wacky here...........


----------



## trooper55 (Nov 8, 2011)

hey I am from the mid west my self Not to far from the cannok boarder, and ya its time to bunker down and get the snowmobiles out and the indoor lighting on!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 9, 2011)

theexpress said:


> the weather is always wacky here...........


Yo Chi, we should have an indoor smoke-in when the first blizzard hits. We'll use your house...hehe!.


----------



## wayno30 (Nov 9, 2011)

i just looked outside............i try to a couple times a day.............its snowing


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 9, 2011)

wayno30 said:


> i just looked outside............i try to a couple times a day.............its snowing


A couple times a day, lol. 
You should try to go out there sometimes...


----------



## wayno30 (Nov 9, 2011)

i might go out build a scary snowman


----------



## growbuddy1 (Nov 9, 2011)

There you go.. hopefully it will be a nice winter. I gotta get my snowmobiles runnin


----------



## growbuddy1 (Nov 10, 2011)

Anyone have a link to a good hash tutorial? I want to make cali cannabis club grade hash from my plants


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 10, 2011)

Give me like...20 minutes.
I'll give you a recipe. GET what I write with the video, and DO what is in the video.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 10, 2011)

Alright I'll post the "What to get" right now.
I'm uploading the videos now.

Get a 90 Micron Bubble bag.
Maybe also get a 220 Micron bag, or 150. So that you can make keif.

Use the 90 Micron on your bud, your trim, or something from the dispensary. To make your Bubble hash, and 90 micron is _pretty_ good quality.

Then make a BHO Extractor, $10 at a hardware store. That's already in a video up on top. But if you use steel, wrap a rag around it when you extract...

Load the Extractor with your trim, bud, stuff from dispensary, whatever. Then Spray butane through it ONTO, the 90 Micron hash.
I'll post a video soon.
But it will be BHO, on 220 Micron keif. Not on 90 Micron hash. And it's shitty cheap buds meant for cooking and stuff, not REAL buds.
But if you follow the steps, using better quality stuff, you will get "Cali MMJ Club Grade" Hash.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;wygPiZa37Uo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wygPiZa37Uo[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;es1sVwj9pys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=es1sVwj9pys[/video]


----------



## growbuddy1 (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks man! I'll give that a whirl. +rep to ya


----------



## Michael Sparks (Nov 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum... I am fairly new myself, great community for knowledge and expansion for growing techniques.


----------



## growbuddy1 (Dec 15, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Yo Chi, we should have an indoor smoke-in when the first blizzard hits. We'll use your house...hehe!.


Chicago's only like an hour and 30 min from me.


----------



## Hornchen (Dec 15, 2011)

Welcome to the site! I'm also in the Midwest - seems to be a lot of us! I'm working on setting up my indoor garden, like you said the cold here likes to stay for a while, even though when I got off work yesterday it was 60 deg after sundown. 
Either way - welcome!


----------



## Andrewk73 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hello From Wisconsin, I just joined today, I am not a new grower, I have grown Sativa from Bagseed, not sure of variety. But I am doing my first from bought seeds White widow, which seems to be mostly indica by the leaves. The place I bought them from seems to have good seeds as I have seen from other growers. But if Customs gets it they will not replace your order. I now know of a couple that do guarantee delivery, so I will stick with them. But anyways hello, and if you are in Wisconsin say hi, and stay high!


----------



## Rasta Uman (Jan 1, 2012)

White Widow also has some sativa in it and is a notorious fast grower. Be prepared to raise your lights a lot


----------



## Ringsixty (Jan 1, 2012)

Hello from the South West


----------



## Andrewk73 (Jan 2, 2012)

Rasta Uman said:


> White Widow also has some sativa in it and is a notorious fast grower. Be prepared to raise your lights a lot


Thanks, I have read on other sites that it grows like a sativa I can raise my lights very easily and always do as the plant grows. Ihave chain anchored around the top of my grow tent which is five feet in heighth, and I squeezed S Hooks onto the ends of my eyebolts on my light, so it can be raise some chainlinks as the plant grows. I have cut it close a couple of times, but Sativa really grows,and my first grow the light was far away and it stretched, I now keep it alot closer.


----------



## eyesky (Jan 8, 2012)

Temps have been great here in my neck of the Midwest!


----------



## Weedasaurus (Jan 11, 2012)

wutz up grow buddy.


----------



## trooper55 (Jan 15, 2012)

whats up, guys, Just got two more plants growing, and building a new grow room. Im from the 7 rivers region my self. everyone enjoying the snow?


----------



## MooneyRebekah (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi there, friend! I am also new here, after my unsuccessful attempt to grow the seeds of cannabis I bought in the Netherlands I decided to join here before trying to grow something next time so that we all can share experience and just have fun. So, let's chat, fellow!


----------



## Gopedxr (Jan 18, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------

